# please Help, website integration advice



## sofakinggood (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi guys

I have a design whereby i will be changing the image inside the design for every tshirt. ie now two tshirts printed will be the same. I will be using a fulfillment company to print the designs for customers. I will have my own domain and will integrate the fulfillment company (say cafepress) pages into this.

people will upload an image that goes into my design and this is then submitted for a t shirt ( not their t shirt but somebody elses). this design is saved in my database. then if they want to buy a t shirt the do so but my headace is that i cant load every different image on the tshirts in say my cafepress store as once one is bought another design has to go in its place.

i can put the design on the t shirts in cafepress and leave the space for the photo image blank ( with a note saying the image is disclosed until arrival) but is there a way a developer can program the process to pull one of the saved images from the database into the design once the person has purchased a tshirt so that cafepress dont receive the design with the blank image in the middle. I would need it to be programmed so that every time a purchase is made a different design that is saved in the database is uploaded on the cafepress tshirt before its submitted to there database and i dont want the customer to see the final design until it arrives in the post( this is part of the concept).

Im probably asking for a miracle in technology/programming here but i hope im wrong, any help or advice would be most welcome.

cheers
adie


----------



## MoustacheKC (Mar 19, 2007)

Your post is a little confusing. I'm not I'm 100% clear on what you're trying to accomplish. 

I can give you an answer to this, I'm certain. But I need to have a better description of the process. If you don't want to post it here, send me a private msg that contains each individual step in the process and where it happens. For example:

1. Customer goes to X website and finds my t-shirt template.
2. Customer uploads image to X site and that image is stored in X database.

(and here's where it gets fuzzy for me)

3. Complete image (with uploaded photo) is then sent to _____. [Also, how does this image get put together into a whole, and once that happens, then what happens?]
4. Customer pays with credit card on X site.
5. ??
6. ??


----------



## oiskallmate (Feb 19, 2008)

not impossible at all.. if you have the funds for something like Scene 7 then you could cover it tat way, the magic for something like that is in the naming convention for your images, as images themselves are not SAVED in the DB, only th PATH to the image, so if your naming convention is congruent with your unique ID in your database structure, then you can share images across domains.. like you do with flickr or photobucket.


----------

